# The NogDog screensaver caption thread.



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe this should be in the "Not Quite Kindle" forum. Moderator(s) feel free to move it if necessary.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I like.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Good job Happy Guy, you are creative.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, give it a try. Create your own and add them here!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Figured I should add a link to the page in question: http://www.ebookworm.us/screensaver.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

moving this to the photos board where the other screensaver images are. . . . . .


----------

